# Acid Nasty Cigar Review - A unique and enjoyable experience



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

You have to be prepared for something different - I was a big fan of the unique flavor and the aromatic smell. The shape lends to a wonderful smoki...

Read the full review here: Acid Nasty Cigar Review - A unique and enjoyable experience


----------



## stonesean (May 24, 2011)

I must admit, I've been intrigued by Acid, and am interested in picking up a sampler to give em a try.

I'm overseas, and visited several pretty well stocked tobacco shops, and they've never even heard of Acid.

I figure I'll order them online.

I only have one humidor, and I'm worried that my entire collection will smell like Acids if I store them together!


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

stonesean said:


> I only have one humidor, and I'm worried that my entire collection will smell like Acids if I store them together!


Tupperdore time!


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

stonesean said:


> I only have one humidor, and I'm worried that my entire collection will smell like Acids if I store them together!


They will, don't mix em, ever. Unless you want to ruin the rest of your stash. Short Fuse hit it right on the head, Tuppedor.

And now ... :focus:


----------

